# Got some bad news last night



## airrat (Feb 28, 2008)

My wife, who is 32 years old found out she has cancer.  WE found this out  a day after we found out she was not pregnant ( 2 test and her body said she was).  I guess the latter is the good part as I don't know what would happen then.

She found out she had cancer from her dentist.  They removed a wisdom tooth, actually more then one, that had started moving to the inside from her mouth being too small. (Cav can probably explain this better then I can)  When the oral surgeon removed the teeth he noticed a spot on her tongue next to where the worse tooth was.   He had her come back in after a week on antibiotics to see if it would heal and when it did not he set her up for a biopsy.  

We are now waiting for him to call us with a specialist that will handle it on the tongue.  He mentioned he might send us to one in Seattle if our insurance will accept it.   We do not know how invasive it is yet.

I will try to update.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Tom.  Have faith and all will be well.  You and your wife will be in our prayers.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh man, that's not the kind of news anyone wants to hear, Tom. We're very sorry to hear of both accounts, Tom, and you will both remain in our prayers!


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 28, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers.  It CAN be beaten.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,
Know that your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I can honestly say that I know how you feel. My wife was diagnosed about a year ago. She went through the radiation with flying colors and is now doing very well. There have been so many major advances in the treatment of cancer that are nothing short of miraculous. The important thing is to be there for each other.


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,

So sorry to hear about this.  We will pray for your wife.

I will share a story about my sister.  She was 37 or so (about 4 years ago) and was diagnosed with breast cancer.  She had a mammogram and biopsy done and had 2nd opinion too.  She was scheduled for series of treatment shortly after.  After hearing of it, I sent her a RELIC statue of St. Peregrine (patron Saint of cancer patients).  She said, she felt a strong energy the very first time she touched the relic statue.  A few weeks later she had another test and there is no more sign of cancer!  The statue since been passed (loaned) to 2 more friends of hers and both are now cancer free.  The statue is going back to the Philippines (to my family), otherwise I would lend it to you.

I am not forcing this upon you, but if you are interested, I would like to offer you a RELIC pendant for your wife.  It is already blessed but won't hurt if you have it blessed again.  Send me your mailing address and I'll send it tomorrow if you want it.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Tom, I'm so sorry.  I really hope everything turns out alright.  Good thoughts coming your way, Bless you both.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Keep your thoughts positive, Tom, as we will.


----------



## jscola (Feb 28, 2008)

My Prayers are with you & your wife      Joe S.


----------



## Monty (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,
My prayers go out for you and your wife. As stated previously, great strides have been made in the treatment of cancer and there is a world of research going on all the time on new and better treatments. My only suggestion would be to find the best Doctor/Cancer center and go there. You might also want to check out M D Anderson here in Houston at mdanderson.org


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 28, 2008)

Praying.


----------



## Nolan (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,
Very sorry to hear this if you need anything please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom - The two of you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Tuba707 (Feb 28, 2008)

Praying for you both - and you let me know if I can do anything at all for you.  I mean it - don't be a stranger.  PM me if you want more contact info.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear Tom, your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 28, 2008)

Hang in there, Tom.

"Worry" accomplishes nothing - wouldn't it be nice if we COULD control it.

Our prayers will be with your family.


----------



## RMB (Feb 28, 2008)

I encourage you to keep a possitive attitude, everything that happens is Gods plan. You and your Wife will be in our prayers, assuming you don't mind.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats terrible news, you both are in my prayers!


----------



## vick (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this.  Good luck to you and your family, and I hope everything works out.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,both you and your wife will be in our thoughts,my wife is a cancer survior had a double mastectomy 1 1/2 years ago and today is cancer free. Todays medicine is so much better than just 10 years ago keep your chin up and anything we can help with just let us know.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 28, 2008)

You guys will both be in our prayers!


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 28, 2008)

We'll keep y'all in our prayers. So sorry to read this.


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 28, 2008)

In our prayers.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear the bad news, but best thoughts for overcoming this.

  -Barry


----------



## DocStram (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom .... I know this is a difficult time for your family.  Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## R2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, I'm so sorry to hear this news. I have hadexperienced this myself and I have some idea of what you are going through.
My thoughts are with you and your family!!


----------



## rlharding (Feb 28, 2008)

Dear Tom,
I am sorry you received two bad sets of news, either one would have been more than enough. My best wishes to you both.


----------



## Verne (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, 
Kathryn and I are so sorry to hear of your news. You will be in out prayers.
I'll second what Monty said about MD Anderson here in HOuston. I was diagnosed with Leukemia in 1983 and told to wait until I needed to do something. In 1993 I needed to do something and went to MD Anderson. After 7+ years,and 4 different chemo regimes I am happy to say that I have been cancer free for over 6 years. Bone marrow tests and Chemo ain't fun but it beats the alternative. Great support, great doctors, and lot's of prayer to guide them, does wonders.
You and yours are special and loved by God and all on this forum,
Vern


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, hang in there, you & wife are in our prayers.  Consider the Texas Medical Center here in Houston. They have everything you would need with the best personel, and work miracles everyday.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow... Heavy blows from both sides!  My wife went thru the baby part, in fact we tried for 3 years and lost quite a few times... [V] (Very hard times for us, but we now have four children so we figured it out!)

As for the cancer, our prayers will be held for your wife as well as you. It's a heavy blow, but it can be beat back. With God, all things are possiable!


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, I walked the same path three years ago with my sweetie as you are going to embark on now.  Keep a positive attitude.  Regardless of how tough the situation or treatments are, remember she is looking to you for strength so keep the faith!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 28, 2008)

You're both in my thoughts and prayers, too.

Chris


----------



## papaturner (Feb 28, 2008)

Prayed for you both and will continue to do so.

Perry


----------



## dalemcginnis (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm praying for you.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, I beat a rare variant of lung cancer a couple of years ago, so I have a small idea of how you feel right now.  It is fortunate that the wisdom teeth had to be removed so that the dentist made the diagnosis early.

I am PM'ing you my numbers.  Oral and Maxillofacial Surgery is certainly not my field, but I will be more than willing to be an information source for you if you want.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 28, 2008)

You and your wife are in our thoughts.


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,
You and your wife will be in our prayers.
So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, I am so sorry to hear the bad news. You both will be in my prayers.


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, all the best....  Prayers sent and please keep us up to date


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2008)

Not good news . I will be thinking about you & your wife . Please do keep us posted .


----------



## Poppy (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,
I can only try to imagine what you and your wife are going through at the moment. You both are in our prayers.


----------



## jedgerton (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,

I'm sure you have heard this before but at times like these, the following is a comfort to me:

The will of God will not take you where the grace of God cannot keep you.

My prayers will be with you both.

John


----------



## djz9 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, our best thoughts are with you both also, and I hope it is a case,that it was found early and can be treated and not be a problem in the future. Dave


----------



## RonSchmitt (Feb 28, 2008)

Went through cancer with my wife, also. Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.
Ron


----------



## Rochester (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom,
My thoughts and prayer are with you.  We all hope for the best.
Dale Pace


----------



## low_48 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, 
Really sorry to hear of your bad news. My thoughts are with you and your wife, best to both of you.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom, you and your wife will be in my prayers every night.


----------



## karlkuehn (Feb 29, 2008)

Tom, you are in my prayers. Have faith, and hang in there through this, I wish there was anything I could say or do to help. Know that your are both in my thoughts today.


----------



## airrat (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all little update, we are still waiting for a referral to a specialist.  The doctor here is trying to get us into one in Seattle due to the Cancer being on her tongue.  The fact is starting to settle in, yet at least my emotions are still one way or another, she is doing a better job of hiding them I guess.  

We are going to attend a wedding this weekend, as I am the best man and we are not telling the bride and groom until after.  We don't want to cast a cloud over their day.


Thank you all for the responses, emails, calls and Dario thanks for what you are sending her.  I told her about it and she said she would have it with her everyday.  Its funny I always thought it would be me with some major health problem, with having asthma and taking steroids for it, being "slightly" high strung (she might say more then slightly), the type of work I do or just my age.


----------



## scotto51 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be praying for you as well.
Scott


----------



## airrat (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello, this is Mrs. Airrat.   I wanted to thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, well-wishes, calls, emails, gift (thank you, Dario), and everything else.  I have truly been touched by the outpouring of support for both Airrat and myself.  I do appreciate it immensely.

My spirits are high, and my outlook is as positive as always.  The only part that is bothering me at the moment is the waiting game until we hear from my doctor about the specialist(s) he is recommending.. Then, we move forward with a game plan!

Thank you all again so much!

~Kelly  (Mrs. Airrat)


----------



## DocStram (Feb 29, 2008)

It's good to hear from you Kelly.  Please keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 29, 2008)

I am praying for you Kelly. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Kelly,

God bless you for your spirit and attitude.  I had cancer twice, 20 years ago, attitude and enjoying every day was a key for me.  My wife is a dental hygeinist, she has read this series of posts and has seen a few people in her 20 year career go thought this.  She said you are going about it in the right way, You are doing the right things and keeping your head up will help as you are doing.

We are praying for you both, you will be in our thoughts!


----------



## DKF (Mar 1, 2008)

Prayers from Nevada!.........


----------



## airrat (Mar 5, 2008)

We are back from the wedding in Seattle, we tried to not let anyone know until after the wedding.   Kelly finally broke down toward the latter part of the evening and I had to break it to my friend the groom.   He told his wife later that night so she would understand.  We then spent the next day with them in Seattle taking our minds off the situation and trying to figure out how people in Washington took all the blue out of the sky and where they hid the sun. 

I am letting her decide what center she wants to go to.  My company is signed up with a Cancer Resource Center at United Health Care and they told her which ones we have coverage at.  The top two were Sloan Kettering in NY and MD Anderson in TX.  She is considering MD Anderson, she likes the location and has heard me talk about Houston, we have been researching the center too.   It will be easier for us to travel there then to NY since my work (Southwest Airlines) is going to guarantee us seats for all travel.   We would normally fly free but, it would be space available and I just do not want to chance that.  I was going to pay for the travel until my station manager called me into his office and told me that was unacceptable.  SWA is picking that up for you, just give notice of when you have to fly and where.   

So now we just need to see what the next step is with the Cancer Resource Center and go from there. 

Dario we got the St. Peregrine Relic today when we got back.  She had the envelope opened before we pulled into the drive.  I cannot explain what I saw in her face but my eyes water thinking about it.  Cav (William) Kelly calls you by your living name, she askes me everyday if I have received any new emails from you.   Thank you my friends one day I hope we can thank you in person.

Thank you again for all the support, emails and phone calls we have received from everyone.   I will update once we go in and find out where everything stands.  We still do not know how far the cancer is and are praying for the best.

Tom, Kelly and Sean


----------



## Dario (Mar 5, 2008)

Tom,

Please let Kelly know that we will continue praying for you guys.


----------



## egerm (Mar 5, 2008)

Tom and Kelly I will keep you both in my prayers


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 5, 2008)

prayers offered and we will continue to do so. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## TAFFJ (Mar 5, 2008)

Tom & Kelly
I would like to send our love and best wishes to you both and also to your parents and families! It can be beaten in this modern day.  We sadly lost our 38yr old daughter 5 years ago but she gave up her place for a wonderful Grand Daughter who is now 6yrs old. Our prayers are with you.
David & Audrey


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Tom,

A friend of mine went through Anderson in Tx a few years ago with his cancer.  He could not say enough positive things about them and how he was treated, from his surgeries to his recovery, it was top notch.  Let me know if you want to hook up with him.

Prayers are with you all the time...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tom, as I mentioned in my email this morning I believe MD Anderson is a great place to go.  I will also keep you up on my old roommate who is having the same surgery.

I took the liberty of adding Kelly to the prayer list at my assistant's church.

Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 5, 2008)

Tom you and Kelly are in our prayers as well.


----------

